#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Is o marriage visa still available in savannakhet

## Liverpool

Help needed need to re new o visa based on marriage is it still available in savannakhet without showing funds,or is there a better option out there somewhere, only got three weeks left on visa

----------


## jimbobs

Not sure mate it was that way 6 months ago I met a fella who was doing just that
If you get no luck on here try thaivisa 
Good luck

----------


## rebbu

I got one three weeks ago. Bring the original of your marriage certificate, the one with the border of flowers and hearts. I was asked for it along with the copies.

----------


## Liverpool

Ok thanks for the replies,let's hope they still do them

----------


## shaggersback

I pretty sure its business as usual in Sav.
Some things have changed after the bombings , mate just back from ranong his tourist viss expired and against my advice did a border run.
He got his 15 days. Said the immigration was empty at the port and they were very polite and helpfull.

----------


## cockneyboy187

i haven't read anywhere they have stopped. did mine in Jan

----------


## mikem

Savan still easy for all visas

----------


## david44

> Savan still easy for all visas


When did you get yours? Up to date hard info is always interesting rather than heresay

----------


## Soapy Kev

looks like i will be revisiting Savan next week from Chiang Mai, i guess flying with Kan Air to Khon Kaen?
For my Non O marriage visa

----------


## Norton

> flying with Kan Air to Khon Kaen?


Or Ubon. About same distance to Muk. Ubon a bit closer.

----------


## david44

Good let us know how you get on please.
Esp transport options, digs in Laos, it was a crummy place I hear.
Is there secure parking Thai side of the bridge to avod the hassle of importing a thai car for 2 days

----------


## Norton

> Is there secure parking Thai side of the bridge


Yes. Just before crossing bridge. You can hire transport on Thai side to cross into Laos.

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by david44
> 
> Is there secure parking Thai side of the bridge
> 
> 
> Yes. Just before crossing bridge. You can hire transport on Thai side to cross into Laos.


Many thanks for the heads up and so fast Norton green cabbage incoming due  :bananaman: seems cannot at present your cup overfloweth

----------


## Norton

"The time has come," the Walrus said,
"To talk of many things:
Of shoes—and ships—and sealing-wax—
Of cabbages—and kings—
And why the sea is boiling hot—
And whether pigs have wings."

----------


## david44

Ah the good carpenter, are you joiner ?

----------


## Bogon

> Good let us know how you get on please. Esp transport options, digs in Laos, it was a crummy place I hear. Is there secure parking Thai side of the bridge to avod the hassle of importing a thai car for 2 days


Done it last month

Covered parking on the left just before the border. 250 baht per day.

Buy a bus ticket for 50 baht (on the left before you stamp yourself out).
Stamp passport out and go round the back and wait for bus.
Jump on bus and head to Laos side.
Jump off bus and go to the left where you see a Visa on arrival kiosk. Fill out arrival card, hand the nice chap a photo and 1500 Baht. Ignore where people are handing in their passports to stamp into Laos because the POA kiosk does it for you.
Jump back on bus and get dropped off at bus station (keep looking out the window on the right and you will see the Thai consulate).
Loads of Tuk Tuks at the bus station. Give hotel name (I stayed the Hoong Thip, in the new wing) and pay the good man 100 baht and when dropped off tell him to pick you up the next day at 8;45am.
Knock about bored till the next day and get in your prearranged tuk tuk to the consulate. 
At consulate hand in paperwork and original marriage certs with 2 photos and 5k baht. Return to hotel and get pissed until 2pm next day.
Make a deal with the tuk tuk to take you to the consulate, wait for you and then drop you off at the border (200 baht).
Then do everything you done at the start in reverse to get back to the car.

Bogon tip #462, 463 and 464

Print off and complete all of your application/visa shit before you go and take a pen because the bus doesn't wait for you an you might have another half hour to kill till the next one.

Lots of people stay at the Avalon, but it's too far to walk from there to restaurants bars of interest.

The old wing of the Hoong Thip, which is across the road from the new wing, has a disco (in the loosest possible terms) with ladies that might be happy to sit with you for a small fee.

----------


## Norton

Good post. ^

----------


## Dillinger

> Bogon tip # 464





> The old wing of the Hoong Thip, which is across the road from the new wing, has a disco (in the loosest possible terms) with ladies that might be happy to sit with you for a small fee.


What went wrong then? :Smile: 





> I stayed the Hoong Thip, in the new wing





> Knock about bored till the next day and get in your prearranged tuk tuk to the consulate

----------


## Bogon

^ Honestly I was on the beer Laos all day and made it to the disco around 9pm. A nice lady asked me if I wanted to choose a girl to sit with me, but I declined because I wanted to case the joint.

I buckled approximately 8 minutes later and a nice Laos maiden kept me company, drinking together and pretending to have a laugh until closing. Paid the bill and went to the toilet, finished what I was doing and walked out. Went back to hotel, got to my room and sat on the bed for a bit. had a ciggie and then thought sod it, go get the girl. Walked back across the road and the place was in darkness! No lie, they must have locked the place up in 10 minutes. Turned around and went back to hotel cursing myself and had an angry wank.

The End.

----------


## david44

My fee is so small my wife who will chaperone me will no doubt keep it her sporran :rofl: 

I may be allowed to share a Beerlao, the can not our esteemed colleague

Cheers sounds painless is there any times for border up our way roughly dawn to dusk?

----------


## Dillinger

An angry wank :rofl:

----------


## Bogon

Don't know the exact times because I entered and exited in the afternoon.

Think they open the border at 6ish and close around 7pm

----------


## Soapy Kev

last time i got my Non O there it was returned to me the same day, very good service
I am going myself on Wednesday, if you need an update?

----------


## Soapy Kev

can you remember what paperwork you needed? i did mine over 3 years ago there and cant for the life of me remember all the paperwork i took !
Excellent post by the way, very informative, thanks for that.
Im there Wednesday/Thursday this week from Chiang Mai via flight to Khon Kaen and minibus to Mudahan.......wish me luck !

----------


## Bogon

This is what I handed in...
Copy of your front page of passport
Copy of your TM47? thing. The white slip stapled in your passport
Copy of your last entry stamp in passport
Copy of wife ID card
Copy of Tabien Baan (blue book)
Copy of Marriage Cert and Kor Ror 2
And most importantly, the *original* marriage cert and Kor Ror 2 (it's the other piece of paper that comes with the flowery marriage cert.
Oh...and 5k baht

You and the missus sign each copy, and you are good to go.

Have photocopying across the road if I have ballsed up anything and they request more :Smile: 

Apologies if some of my terminology is incorrect, but you should know what I mean.

Good luck. Hope you're a drinker or enjoy going to dinosaur fossil museums?

----------


## david44

> Copy of your TM47? thing. The white slip stapled in your passport


 surely that's handed in departing LOS?

----------


## Dillinger

> And most importantly, the original marriage cert and Kor Ror 3 (it's the other piece of paper that comes with the flowery marriage cert.


I forgot to take those :Smile:  and still got the visa

----------


## Bogon

^ They actually asked me for it (this was last month).




> surely that's handed in departing LOS?


I done my copies before leaving home, that's why I had it. He took it, but probably didn't need it. Just posting what I handed in. Could've been too much, but nothing got thrown back at me.

Forgot to add. 2 passport photos of your good self.

----------


## david44

As I have Clues O

Cheers very helpful

----------


## Dillinger

^^A guy i met mentioned needing a copy of his departure card last month before he was off to Vientiane for a tourist visa. So it must be written down somewhere now.

----------


## Bogon

Just read the latest thread on TV (it does have it uses sometimes).

This is what the dude handed in...

 	* Application form with 2 passport photo's 
   	* Copies of marriage certificate and registration) 
   	* copy of the Mrs's Thai ID card and House book ( both signed) 
   	* Copy of my passport ( signed) 
   	* 5.000 THB 
   	* Originals of the above. 



I think that I went  bit overboard with my paperwork, but better safe than sorry.


If the mods don't mind, here is the link...Report: Yet another trouble free Non-O multiple entry from Savannakhet 21/22 September 2016 - Thai visas, residency and work permits - Thailand Forum

----------


## Dillinger

Some people on the original Non o Savannakhet thread( i cant find iit now) were taking letters written by their wives too :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

AFAIK: the thai consulate in Savannakhet is the ONLY one in S/E Asia that still sells those year-long, multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visas based on marriage to a thai without ANY financial proof at all.

Don't forget to make a copy of the Lao visa you bought at the border!

You don't need the original marriage documents at all.. 

Just copies of the marriage documents (signed by you and your wife), her thai i/d & house-book listing signed by your wife and your passport data page, entry stamp and Lao visa signed by you.

That, 5000baht and you should be good to go..

Oh and you don't need a letter from your wife either..

----------


## Bogon

> Don't forget to make a copy of the Lao visa you bought at the border!


I didn't do it and didn't get asked for it, but things may have changed in the past month. Photocopying opposite the consulate if needs to be done.






> You don't need the original marriage documents at all..


They asked my for the originals. Been on marriage extensions for the past 4 years if that has anything to do with it?





> Oh and you don't need a letter from your wife either..


Didn't take one of those, nor was asked.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Just read the latest thread on TV (it does have it uses sometimes).
> 
> This is what the dude handed in...
> 
>  	* Application form with 2 passport photo's 
>    	* Copies of marriage certificate and registration) 
>    	* copy of the Mrs's Thai ID card and House book ( both signed) 
>    	* Copy of my passport ( signed) 
>    	* 5.000 THB 
> ...


I am still making yearly trips to the States to see family and friends. This time I went to the Thai Consulate in Los Angeles with exactly the documentation listed above and had my multiple entry non Immigrant O visa the next day. All documents were copies which they kept. Good until August of next year. Still no need to show money in a Thai account.

----------


## mikem

photocopy of the page showing stamp entering Laos

----------


## OhOh

> Copy of wife ID card 
> Copy of Tabien Baan (blue book)


True if your wife "owns" the property named in the blue book/named as head of household? or another family person.

If not you will need signed copies of the other owner/persons Thai ID card. I would take all just in case.

In addition when I recently applied for the extension, based on marriage, at my local immigration office, they requested a form from the Tesseban office of marriage, the office as  presumably stated on the marriage certificate. I was informed it was required as proof of a continuing marriage. The local office although picky is very helpful in many ways. It will save a return journey if you are asked. They did also have to send it off to Bangkok for authorisation/issue so that may have been the reason, a new edict from head office.

----------


## rebbu

> :
> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> You don't need the original marriage documents at all..
> They asked my for the originals. Been on marriage extensions for the past 4 years if that has anything to do with it?


I was asked for my original marriage certificate also. That was about a month ago.

----------


## toddaniels

> True if your wife "owns" the property named in the blue book/named as head of household? or another family person.


What I'm talking about is NOT the blue house book that your wife has for owning property (although that will work too).

BTW: The blue house book only shows ownership to the first person listed in the book. The reason it's a book is that every thai who was born or lives at that address is listed in it.

The one I was talkin' about is the original house book where she was listed in when she was born.

You're comparing apples to durian if you think what you were required to supply when applying for an extension of stay in country has ANYTHING to do with getting a year-long, multi-entry Non-O at the thai consulate in Savannakhet.

When you apply for an in country extension of stay AND (as a rule) when you apply for a Non-O visa based on marriage you are requested to supply BOTH marriage documents. One is the Kor Ror 2 and one is the Kor Ror 3. One is a suitable for framing piece of A4 paper with roses around the border and the other is just a form written in thai stating your name, your wife's name, etc got married on xxx date. 

FWIW: inside the country the thai immigration offices are run by a division of the royal thai police and outside the country the thai consulates are run by the thai ministry of foreign affairs.

They are whores from different go-go bars entirely.

rebbu; AND what would have happened if you didn't have the originals? 
I always tell people NOT to lug the original documents with them! I tell them to take copies of the front and the back of both the Kor Ror 2 & 3 signed by you and your wife (the back of those documents has a stamp on it).

----------


## OhOh

> You're comparing apples to durian


True, my apologise.

 :tieme:

----------


## toddaniels

I hope all you guys and squirrels on here know I don't mean to be an asshole with my posts (as condescending as they may seem)

Like it says on my business card:
*'Just-Ask-Tod' <- the guy is an asshole, but he knows things !
*
Notthat anyone particularly cares, BUT there is a Face Book group called "Thai Visa Advice" (nothing to do with that b/s forum) where people ask and are answered with good, solid visa advice. People from all over thailand post accurate advice (including me) :P

----------


## david44

Thanks Todd your info is aways most detailed and welcome

got a linky?

----------


## jimbobs

Excellent thread
I went and ended up in the casino got bladdered on the table and with the ale,spent shit loads
Fucked it right up and come back with a month one, they only do 15 days now
Take the Mrs next time

----------


## rebbu

> rebbu; AND what would have happened if you didn't have the originals? 
> I always tell people NOT to lug the original documents with them! I tell them to take copies of the front and the back of both the Kor Ror 2 & 3 signed by you and your wife (the back of those documents has a stamp on it).


Fucked if I'd know what would happen but you're not the man handing out the visas. The man that handed out the visas wanted to see the original marriage certificate

----------


## Gazza

Never once in 25 years have I been asked to show the K.R.2 or photocopies of visas/stamps of the country I am in when applying for a non-imm 'O'.
I hand over copies of what is required then they will usually ask to see the originals which they briefly check. 

Never once have I ever been told that the photocopies have to be signed by my wife. Although I do have a spare set that are signed just in case stipulations change whilst on route to an embassy.

Never asked for a letter from wife either.

I just show them what they ask for. Nothing more, nothing less.

----------


## toddaniels

> Excellent thread
> I went and ended up in the casino got bladdered on the table and with the ale,spent shit loads
> Fucked it right up and come back with a month one, they only do 15 days now
> Take the Mrs next time


What exactly were you tryin' to do up there visa-wise that ended up not working out for you?

I take it you're NOT from a G7 country (Canada, France, Germany, UK, Italy, Japan, and the USA), because they get a 30 day visa exempt stamp by land or air. 

You certainly don't need to take along a thai to pull off getting a Non-O up in Savannakhet. 

Christ they have the bar set so low as to criteria you could crawl over it drunk!

----------


## mikem

^ There were guys drinking beer lao in the line  when I was there.

If you want another place to drink, and eat, try Heavens Gate. Its about 1 block south from the east end of the square in the historic section. There are food stalls in that square at night.

----------


## Auroria

> ^ There were guys drinking beer lao in the line  when I was there.
> 
> If you want another place to drink, and eat, try Heavens Gate. Its about 1 block south from the east end of the square in the historic section. There are food stalls in that square at night.


I don't know the name of it, but there's a fantastic large French restaurant in the square in front of the big Catholic Church.

About half way down that square, on the left as you're facing the church.

About the same price as the average restaurants, but far superior in food and furnishings.  :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

Has anybody been recently (last week or two) and if so, have the requirements changed for a Marriage visa??

I need to renew in the next month or so.

Cheers.

----------


## withnallstoke

Bump.


Need to know if this has changed or not.

Anybody been????

----------


## Bogon

Morning Withers.


Just found this comprehensive report on TV.


Hope I'm allowed to post the link?


https://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic...khet-visa-run/

----------


## withnallstoke

Nice one Bogon.

----------


## withnallstoke

Anybody been recently to Savannaket to get a new marriage visa?

----------


## withnallstoke

I need a new visa next month, need to know what the latest is.  :kma:

----------


## PAG

https://forum.thaivisa.com/topic/109...8-2019-report/

Probably the most current information you're going to get.

----------


## Dillinger

I think Crackerjack did a thread on it not long ago mate. And Topper got a different visa there and came back with a shitload of worthless Lao kip.
Take 20k baht with you

----------


## Dillinger

https://teakdoor.com/members-only/19...vannakhet.html

----------


## lom

> Anybody been recently to Savannaket to get a new marriage visa?


I guess it is about the money since you choose Savannaket 

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-...ml#post4023981

----------

